# How Does i-Pilot Work?



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm looking into getting an i-Pilot trolling motor, but I want to understand them better. Is the GPS built into the unit, or does it communicate with your boat's GPS?

For example, if I'm fishing a reef, do I need to plug in the coordinates to my trolling motor as well as my fish-finder to use spot-lock?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

All built into the head. Hit the anchor button in the remote and the TM locks into that spot.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

Its MAGIC. absolutly cant live without it. buy it NOW. Bought one the first year they came out.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Bought mine last year and everything is built in like they said, but I have heard the new 2017 models have a separate antenna you have to mount.......Mine works great.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Splittine said:


> All built into the head. Hit the anchor button in the remote and the TM locks into that spot.


Can I plug in coordinates and have it take me there, or do I have to manually navigate to said coordinates and then spot lock?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

iJabo said:


> Can I plug in coordinates and have it take me there, or do I have to manually navigate to said coordinates and then spot lock?


You can get the one that links to your GPS but think it's only compatible with Humminbird units. It will learn tracks. It you can't put number in it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The Minn Kota Riptide IPilot and Motorguide Xi5 gps trolling motors use an internal gps to accomplish tasks such as "Spotlock" or "Anchorlock"- which does as it's described, keeping you in one position reguatdless of most conditions. Most of these trolling motors also have features such as "tracking" and "Heading lock" as well as a basic recording feature (allowing you to "record" your track and retrace it with the push of a button).
If you add the NEMA communications links, you can utilize your on GPS / Nav head unit to plot a track and use a autopilot feature. The "gateway" kit to link your gps trolling motor to your GPS / Nav unit is about another $200-$300. 
The Xi5 also has a "jog" feature in "anchorlock" mode that can move you 5 ft in any direction with a touch on your remote (the IPilot does not). As I understand it- the Xi5 is suppose to have the best gps technology - keeping a tight fix on your spot, but I cannot confirm this comparatively because I have not tried the Minn Kota IPilot.
The Minn Kota and Motorguide units are comparatively priced and have many similar features. Either unit is suppose to be able to link with any compatable GPS with the use of an NEMA and "Gateway". 
When looking to purchase, just be sure to get a unit with an appropriate amount of thrust to keep your boat in position or on course with modest conditions (wind, current, etc). We have a 22' bay boat with a T top- and we chose the 60", 105# thrust 36v model. It has kept us on spot with modest winds and strong currents- no problem.
Shop around- keep asking questions- I'm sure if you pull the trigger on this purchase, you will not be disappointed no matter which one you get! We sure love ours! No more pulling 200'+ anchor ropes again! And with my condition (bad joints)- that's a BIG DEAL!
A couple videos that might help...


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

[Can I plug in coordinates and have it take me there, or do I have to manually navigate to said coordinates and then spot lock?]

Why would you want to do that, that's what big motors are for...


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*I pilot*

I have the I-pilot on my Gulf boat and it works great. I have a new XI5 that I just put on my Bass boat and the I-pilot seems to hold the boat better in anchor mode than the XI5. I have only used the XI5 once, so jury is still out on it. Both have good features and well worth the money. JMO Haven't seen my anchor in the Gulf boat since installing the I pilot.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I have a 72", 36vt, 112lb, ulterra, less than a year old, I sold the boat it was on.
This is the self deploy model.
I just have not had time to put it on sale yet. New is around $2,500, I'll sell it for $1,700


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

spike said:


> I have a 72", 36vt, 112lb, ulterra, less than a year old, I sold the boat it was on.
> This is the self deploy model.
> I just have not had time to put it on sale yet. New is around $2,500, I'll sell it for $1,700


Hey Spike. You have a pm. I'm in need of one asap. Call or text me. 850-324-4464 
Thanks
Capt. Miles


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Subd for later, I have one for the dirty oar but haven't gotten to use it yet.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Big E Nuff said:


> [Can I plug in coordinates and have it take me there, or do I have to manually navigate to said coordinates and then spot lock?]
> 
> Why would you want to do that, that's what big motors are for...


Well I obviously wasn't referring to taking me there from the boat launch haha. 

I was thinking of a scenario where I deploy the trolling motor, but I'm not quite on the exact coordinates of the wreck I'm fishing, maybe 10 yards off or so. I was not sure if it could automatically navigate to the correct coordinates from there or not.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

spike said:


> I have a 72", 36vt, 112lb, ulterra, less than a year old, I sold the boat it was on.
> This is the self deploy model.
> I just have not had time to put it on sale yet. New is around $2,500, I'll sell it for $1,700


That's a little overkill for my boat. I only have a 17' bay boat. I was looking at a 54", 24v 70# model.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

If you have Hummingbird electronics, there are some additional features that may be nice to have. In the 6+ years I've owned my iPilot I've used 2 main features. SpotLock and the N button. The first is your anchor, the N button allows you to point the motor in a direction and it will track to that point auto correcting. I have the ability to record tracks but have never used it. 

Best piece of advice I can give you is make sure you buy an extended warranty. With the exception of the mount housing and the iPilot head unit, I've had everything else on the motor replaced. I'm waiting a couple more years then will switch out to the Ulterra.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

salty_dawg said:


> In the 6+ years I've owned my iPilot I've used 2 main features. SpotLock and the N button.


Same here. I have two Minn Kota Riptide STs w/ I-pilot. One on the bay boat and the other on the bass boat. I also use the Spotlock and North buttons more than most and haven't thrown an anchor or used the power pole in years but I also use the Rabbit and Track record buttons a lot too. When inshore fishing, I have a couple of creeks recorded and like being able to turn the big motor off at the entrance to the creek and have the recorded track iguide me all the way so my hands are free to fish. I've found the Spotlock holds within 5 to 10 feet from the point where I hit the button. I'm currently considering upgrading one to the new Ulterra for the self deploy and retrieve.. They claim the Spotlock on the new ones is improved and holds even tighter and it comes with an improved remote and Bluetooth so you can control it from the remote or your smart phone.
I've never had a problem with either of mine. They're the best invention since toilet paper!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I still want the foot control for around docks, especially when the breeze/current kicks in. Haven't even attempted to use a net yet.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Juan said:


> I'm currently considering upgrading one to the new Ulterra for the self deploy and retrieve.. They claim the Spotlock on the new ones is improved and holds even tighter and it comes with an improved remote and Bluetooth so you can control it from the remote or your smart phone.
> I've never had a problem with either of mine. They're the best invention since toilet paper!



I had a dealer talk me out of the Ulterra a couple years back. He suggested I wait till MK gets thru the first generation and gets the bugs worked out. Not sure how long that will be but I've had so many parts replace on mine by now, it's practically brand new. Have gone thru 3 remotes though

I also heard they improved the spot lock and it has a tighter radius, plus a feature to move incrementally a few feet in any direction while holding anchor. While the iOS app looks cool, the last thing I need to be doing is standing on the bow working the motor with a phone. That's an expensive remote to drop overboard. 

Even with all the work that's been done on mine, I'd buy another one in a heartbeat. 

Kanaka, guess you finally got the foot control? I still haven't pulled mine out of the storage box. If I could set anchor with it, I'd put it back on my boat as a backup...but now I have 2 extra remotes.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

salty_dawg said:


> I had a dealer talk me out of the Ulterra a couple years back. He suggested I wait till MK gets thru the first generation and gets the bugs worked out. Not sure how long that will be but I've had so many parts replace on mine by now, it's practically brand new. Have gone thru 3 remotes though
> 
> I also heard they improved the spot lock and it has a tighter radius, plus a feature to move incrementally a few feet in any direction while holding anchor. While the iOS app looks cool, the last thing I need to be doing is standing on the bow working the motor with a phone. That's an expensive remote to drop overboard.
> 
> ...


I agree, I don't think I'd ever use my phone as a remote except maybe if I lost both remotes and then only from the helm. I have a friend who has had the first generation Ulterra for about a year and half and hasn't had any problems at all. (I was waiting to see if he did before I bought one.) I want one more every time I fish with him. I have read that some have had issues if the foot gets a hard it and I don't know if that has been addressed in the newer models or not. The only thing stopping me from buying one tomorrow is I have fish finders on the bow of both boats with the transducer mounted on the foot and the cable neatly run up the trolling motor's slotted shaft to the unit on the bow. You can't do that with a Ulterra and I'm not yet willing to give up using the fish finders. If anyone knows a good way to run a transducer cable on a Ulterra, please share it.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

How big a boat will these 36 volt 112 lbs thrust trolling motors push. 
I have a 23ft and wanting to put a motor on the front. But I think I will need at least the 60inch shaft.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> How big a boat will these 36 volt 112 lbs thrust trolling motors push.
> I have a 23ft and wanting to put a motor on the front. But I think I will need at least the 60inch shaft.


Well Scott- I'd say any boat used in the gulf 20 ft or over (especially any with a T-top) needs a 36v with a minimum 60" shaft.
Unlike inshore boats- the 60"+ shaft will get your prop deeper in the water to keep it working even in rougher seas. Also- on open water, we need maximum thrust to counteract, not only the current and wave action, but the wind that can blow the vessel around (especially when trying to stay at one spot in "anchorlock" / "spotlock" mode). And the 3 batteries with the 36v model will give you the maximum amount of power available to provide that thrust needed, for a longer period of time. I have as of yet to deplete my batteries in a days' run- and as long as they are in good condition, my Xi5 has been successful at keeping us on the spot regardless of wind, waves, and current- so far.:thumbup:


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> How big a boat will these 36 volt 112 lbs thrust trolling motors push.
> I have a 23ft and wanting to put a motor on the front. But I think I will need at least the 60inch shaft.


Sounds like you know what you need with the 60" shaft. You may very well need a 36 v TM . I'd say thrust and shaft length depend on your boat's weight and design, My bay boat is 22 ft with tower and power pole. The 24 V - 80# thrust, 60" shaft is more than enough for my boat and I don't have the added weight or maintenance of an additional battery. The only time I've had a problem holding on spot was in very rough seas. If the foot of the trolling motor comes out of the water during wave action, the gps in the motor loses it's signal and the spot lock will release and require pushing the button again. 

I'd say at least a 60" shaft is a must if fishing the gulf but depending on your boat's design, a 24V 80# thrust could be plenty.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> How big a boat will these 36 volt 112 lbs thrust trolling motors push.
> I have a 23ft and wanting to put a motor on the front. But I think I will need at least the 60inch shaft.


If you have an offshore boat a 60" won't work. Need a 72".


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

There's an impressive video on Youtube of the new Rhodan 36v 84" holding a 37ft Freeman in Tampa Bay in 15mph winds. I realize it's not offshore, but still very impressive. I'm trying to figure out how to add one to my boat.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

The only thing I don't like about mine is how far it sticks out off the bow in the stored configuration. You have to keep that in mind when docking, which side of the boat to come up to the dock on... Not a big deal but something to think about.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Juan said:


> Sounds like you know what you need with the 60" shaft. You may very well need a 36 v TM . I'd say thrust and shaft length depend on your boat's weight and design, My bay boat is 22 ft with tower and power pole. The 24 V - 80# thrust, 60" shaft is more than enough for my boat and I don't have the added weight or maintenance of an additional battery. The only time I've had a problem holding on spot was in very rough seas. If the foot of the trolling motor comes out of the water during wave action, the gps in the motor loses it's signal and the spot lock will release and require pushing the button again.
> 
> I'd say at least a 60" shaft is a must if fishing the gulf but depending on your boat's design, a 24V 80# thrust could be plenty.


Not sure I completely agree Juan. I've seen the manuf recommendations, and most suggest a 36v for 20-24 ft vessels. And I'd agree with them considering the need for a maximum thrust in offshore conditions (which is what I'm assuming Scott is going to be using it for?). JMHO
But the main reason for my reply was to inquire as to the make of trolling motor you have? You said you have had the unit turn off the "anchor mode" in rough conditions- when the foot of the motor comes out of the water between waves? Our Motorguide has bounced in and out of rough seas without loosing signal or shutting down. *I just like keeping up with all the "pro"s and "con"s. Thanks.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Not sure I completely agree Juan. I've seen the manuf recommendations, and most suggest a 36v for 20-24 ft vessels. And I'd agree with them considering the need for a maximum thrust in offshore conditions (which is what I'm assuming Scott is going to be using it for?). JMHO
> But the main reason for my reply was to inquire as to the make of trolling motor you have? You said you have had the unit turn off the "anchor mode" in rough conditions- when the foot of the motor comes out of the water between waves? Our Motorguide has bounced in and out of rough seas without loosing signal or shutting down. *I just like keeping up with all the "pro"s and "con"s. Thanks.


Hey, You may be 100% correct. I just based my post on my set up on a 22' bay boat and comments from a friend who has a 24' Sea Pro bay boat and the 36 V trolling motor.. (He previously had a 24V). He says if he could do it over, he's get another 24...but that's just his opinion and like me, he has a bay boat. An offshore hull probably does need the 36 but my 24V has held in some strong current and rough conditions.. It's strong enough to throw you overboard if it's powered up and set on high speed and pointed left or right and you aren't expecting the sudden jerk. It's a Minn Kota Riptide ST 80lb, 60. It does lose the spot lock at times in rough seas but that's it's only fault IMO. It doesn't do it every time the foot comes out of the water but it does it enough to be a nuisance.


----------



## Juan (Aug 21, 2009)

Big E Nuff said:


> The only thing I don't like about mine is how far it sticks out off the bow in the stored configuration. You have to keep that in mind when docking, which side of the boat to come up to the dock on... Not a big deal but something to think about.


Good point! I don't like that either and have cracked one side of the cover once.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Can someone point me in the right direction. The head in mine says auto pilot?









I also found a series number but even Google can't find anything....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I want one that I can go to a dive spot. Lock it in, go diving as far away from the lock in spot as I want. Then come up 1/2 mile away, blow a whistle and it will come to me. Bet it wouldnt be that hard to make a transmitter for one to do that.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Can someone point me in the right direction. The head in mine says auto pilot?
> 
> I also found a series number but even Google can't find anything....


Nevermind- That's the serial number- you won't find anything under that. Need a Model Number instead, that's the number on the head. Look up Riptide RT/AP 80.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> That's the serial number- you won't find anything under that. Need a Model Number instead.


Any idea where to find it? I've scowered this thing and can't see one. Maybe the sticker came off?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> Any idea where to find it? I've scowered this thing and can't see one. Maybe the sticker came off?


Found one... PDF file on their website. Looks like yours anyway. Go to http://www.minnkotamotors.com/
....use the search for "rt / ap copilot"

It should pop up right on top... or use this link Master User Manual for RIPTIDE SP Bowmount *CoPilot* ...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Found one... PDF file on their website. Looks like yours anyway. Go to http://www.minnkotamotors.com/
> ....use the search for "rt / ap copilot"
> 
> It should pop up right on top... or use this link Master User Manual for RIPTIDE SP Bowmount *CoPilot* ...


Definitely limited it down to either an SP or ST. (Powerdrive or Terrova) it'd be easy if I had a remote but it didn't come with it.

Everything is leading towards ST, I don't think they made the 80# in the SP? Not sure on the older models. 

Either way, this trolling motor is worth more than the boat.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Got a reply from MK. It's a 2006 Riptide SP. 

I had to order a new control board tonight, mine was fried. 

Cracked resistors and the plastic near it was black from heat or smoke. Not surprised with the previous owners wire job. 

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

Not sure if someone has mentioned them yet but don't forget the new Rhodan units. Supposedly they're surpassing the I-pilots. 

https://rhodanmarine.com


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

For those of you with bow railings how did you go about mounting the trolling motors? Did you have to cut out sections of the rail and were you happy with how it looked? Does it take up a lot of room on the bow? I have a Cobia 274 and would like to get one of these but I'm worried how it will look and if it will interfere with bow access or storage.

I hear good things about the Ship's Chandler in Destin, any other plugs for great fabrication or installation guys in the Destin/FWB area?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

VandalRefugee said:


> For those of you with bow railings how did you go about mounting the trolling motors? Did you have to cut out sections of the rail and were you happy with how it looked? Does it take up a lot of room on the bow? I have a Cobia 274 and would like to get one of these but I'm worried how it will look and if it will interfere with bow access or storage.
> 
> I hear good things about the Ship's Chandler in Destin, any other plugs for great fabrication or installation guys in the Destin/FWB area?


Either you can build out from the deck to get it outside the rail, cut the rail, or get a stern mount motor. I believe they make some that mount on an outboard to? But not sure if ipilot has one?


----------

